# Rock n' roill themed pumpkin carvings?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Rock n' roll themed pumpkin carvings?*

Just thought I'd pass on a site with some templates of your favorite artists in pumpkin carvings.

Free Jack O' Lantern Patterns - Rock and Roll Heaven - - FabulousFoods.com

Happy Halloween!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A little beyond my pumpkin carving talent...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

c'mon you guys, how could you forget the awesomeness of this?

[YOUTUBE]Sz6jege2GuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

